# Should have used Photoshop!



## Fred Berg (Apr 28, 2015)

Iceland Pink geyser artist defends work - BBC News


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2015)

In a similar case, a local man here dyed two chickens bright pink, and turned them loose in the heart of the city at one of the most-popular parks...

Oregon s pink chicken mystery solved owner explains - US News

He was billed $16 per bird for the city workers' time in capturing the pink fowl.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 6, 2015)

The comment  "I wish that people would act this way when some of the BIG companies and governments are truly ruining our nature!" pretty much sums up my feelings about this. Despite my feelings, I do agree that he should have used photoshop instead.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 7, 2015)

True, but if it's not allowed to toss anything into the geyser, then don't throw _anything_ into the geyser! He decided it was food coloring so it was okay, but what's next? fizzies? What else may somebody think would be cool to toss in there?

If he wants to do something like this he'll have to find someplace that he has permission to do so. Although to me just putting some food coloring into a fountain (or in this case a geyser) doesn't seem all that creative (granted, somewhat challenging); some people might have done something more artistic with their food coloring and eggs.

I'd suggest if he wants to do something creative with food coloring he go get the book on Anthotypes and see what he can do, maybe he'd have better luck than I have so far. lol


----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2015)

Derrel said:


> In a similar case, a local man here dyed two chickens bright pink, and turned them loose in the heart of the city at one of the most-popular parks...
> 
> Oregon s pink chicken mystery solved owner explains - US News
> 
> He was billed $16 per bird for the city workers' time in capturing the pink fowl.



Derrel, that would have been a well spend $32 just to photograph and watch. lol


----------



## rexbobcat (May 7, 2015)

I don't see this as much different than that woman who defaced rocks with "art" here in the U.S. Seems like just another entitled artist.


----------

